# Progressing scan results and Date for Egg collection !! !! !!



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello everyone

       

So pleased to be able to come and tell u all that i have got 48 FOLLIES !!
We are soo over the moon,Nurse who was scanning me says she has never in her time at clinic seen anyone respond so good,and in a short period of time,he had to go and have a word with doctor who has moved my egg colection forward to wednesday instead of friday or monday    So u can imagine how chuffed iam,I have got to have my trigger shot tonight at 9pm and havent got to have anymore stimms now,One thing they are really worried about OHSS they are going to take my bloods on wednesday to check my levels to see if iam ok for egg transfere good thing is thou i havent shown any signs at all yet of ohhss so thats a good thing They just been on fone to make sure i drink lots of water and they also says eat eggs esp the egg white as its good for eggs and helps with ohss sumhow!!
So egg colletion just around corner and iam sooooo excited,hmmm what else can i say??Oh yea my womb linning nice and thick just perfect for e/t

[fly]WooooooooooooHoooooooooooooo[/fly]

Love kelly
P.s Vicki was lovely to see u at clinci this morning hunnie Ill keep ssshhhhh so u can come and tell ppl how ur scan went!!


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh Kelly thats great news hun Im really pleased for you..... 48 blooming hec    Are you walking funny at all...  
Well good luck for wednesday and good luck for your trigger shot later hun...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

thats wicked news kelly, not long now hey  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxmazxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi kelly thats great news that u have responded well just take care of yourself thats a lot of follies in such a short time im like u i respond fast i ended up with 36 eggs from 42 follies ohss doesnt start til after the trigger shot sorry i dont want to put a dampner on things just take care and look after yourself good look girl  luv gail xxxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Well done Kelly, You will be on the 2ww very soon.      

Love Bronte xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done you!!! Blimey so many follies!!!!! 

WOW!!!

Good luck hun!!!
xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Blimey Kelly mate! How many?









So so pleased for you honey! It's all moving along nicely now! That means you'll have ET on Friday doesn't it? Yeeee haaaaaaaaaa!

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

48 follies! That's excellent news!! My goodness, I know u said last night that you could feel things happenieng but I bet you wern't expecting 48 things to be happeneing in there  

Keep up with the fluids Hunny 

Loads and loads of luck for Wednesday 

Lots of love
Nicky x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww Kelly faberroonie news matey.

I had an idea you'd end up with EC on wednesday dunno why lol  

Bet your stomach is all of a flutter now.

Won't be long now till your 2ww hunny. And it was fab to see you this morning you look so well  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks you all very much who has posted and wished me luck 
Really looking forward to egg collection and then egg transfer on friday!
Trigger shot in half an hour  then that will be last of injections,Does anyone one no if u take presseries on morning of egg collection still??

thanks a bunch girls MWAH

love kelly[br]: 11/09/06, 20:27OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Not scaring anyone but that trigger shots bloody hurt Either that or i put it in wrong,iam sweating over it lol yea thats rite kelly ur smilin gnow u werent before Oh well at least it is in now and doing its job phewww!!!

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Errrrm...where do you inject the trigger shot?


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Well done Kelly and lots of luck for EC on Weds! What a busy week this board is having!!!!

Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow 

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Fantastic News Kelly

WOW well done folly dolly!!!!!

lots of luck for wednesday honey

Love Emilyxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

EmilyJB said:


> WOW well done folly dolly!!!!!


    *Folly Dolly * - loving that expression - might pinch it!  

ONE MORE SLEEP TO GO KELLY! 

Love
Tracyx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kelz

Well done chuck,make sure you keep drinking plenty,really hoping that all those lovely follies contain perfect little eggies!!!! Loads of luck sweetie!!

Kelly x


----------

